# Timpul avea răbdare cu oamenii



## Nana22

How would you translate "Timpul avea răbdare cu oamenii"?

Thank you


----------



## farscape

Până să ajungem la o traducere avem câteva mici probleme rezolvat :

1. Care este încercarea ta de traducere, așa cum o cer regulile forumurilor WR?
2*. Care este contextul în care apare sau în care vrei să folosești această sintagmă (pentru ca să putem căuta traducerile potrivite fără divagații și complicații)?
3. De ce nu scrii în românește pe forumul românesc dacă română e limba maternă (sper că nu din cauza diacriticelor)? După reguli ar trebui să-ți răspundem în engleză.

* Eugen Simion a scris "Timpul n-a mai avut răbdare Marin Preda " - știind contextul (și că este un titlu) îmi dă posibilitatea să aleg forma care exprimă cel mai bine, după opinia mea, mesajul din text și să evit o traducere directă, de genul "the time ran out of patience."

farscape - moderator


----------



## Nana22

Buna seara,

Nu am mai postat intrebari de foarte multi ani pe acest forum, desi il folosesc foarte des.
1. "The time was patient with people" este incercarea mea de traducere.
2.  Ideea postarii a fost de a afla daca cumva exista o expresie fixa.
Contextul nu prea ajuta, ..."cladirea (...) era ca o invitație la relaxare, ca o reamintire a vremurilor în care timpul avea răbdare cu oamenii."
Deci este vorba de _*"avea rabdare",*_ si nu de "nu mai avea rabdare".
3.  Nu inteleg la care forum va referiti. Am postat aici pentru ca este vorba de o traducere din romana in engleza. Chiar in engleza ma asteptam sa primesc raspuns.


----------



## farscape

Mă gândesc la două versiuni pentru "... o reamintire a vremurilor în care timpul avea răbdare cu oamenii":

1.... a reminder of the days when time was patient with people (deja menționată)
2.... a reminder of the days when time had patience for people/mankind/...

(Pentru restul comentariilor voi trimite un mesaj direct)


----------



## Nana22

Nu stiu de ce aveam impresia ca exista totusi o expresie fixa, poate din cauza ca imi suna in urechi "timpul n-a mai avut răbdare".
Multumesc oricum pentru "timp" si "rabdare".


----------



## farscape

Sunt convins că există și alte variante, depinde doar de cât de aproape de original vrem să rămânem.

Nu cred că ajută, dar am putea explora o versiune cu impatient, de exemplu.


----------



## Nana22

Ok, mulțumesc.


----------



## danielstan

Marin Preda scria la începutul volumului I din Moromeții:
_În câmpia Dunării, cu câţiva ani înaintea celui de-al doilea război mondial, se părea că *timpul avea cu oamenii nesfârşită răbdare*..._

Iar la sfârșitul volumului scria o expresie care a devenit mai cunoscută prin recenziile acestui roman:
_Trei ani mai târziu, izbucnea cel de-al doilea război mondial. *Timpul nu mai avea răbdare. *_

Este vorba de timpul istoric.


----------



## Nana22

Mulțumesc mult, good to know sursa expresiei. A trecut ceva timp de când am citit Morometii.


----------

